
Is Cryptocurrency a New World Order? - Kingwani
Is this the realdeal or all a scam?
======
wdiamond
neither. it's a prototype. can't scale yet. nor its endorsed by govs. a
prototype car usually don't have seat belts. and you need gov to take care of
roads.

